

World IPv6 Launch on June 6, 2012, To Bring Permanent IPv6 Deployment - danyork
http://www.internetsociety.org/deploy360/blog/2012/01/world-ipv6-launch-on-june-6-2012-to-bring-permanent-ipv6-deployment/

======
riobard
This is great news, but does anyone have any idea how to get IPv4-over-IPv6
tunnels to work? I'm in an all-IPv6 network, but unless all websites
automatically work flawlessly after Jun 6, 2012, I still need to access IPv4
resources.

I have an IPv4/IPv6 dual-stack server which I can access from home via IPv6. I
want to setup an IPv4-over-IPv6 tunnel to connect to the server so that all
devices in my home network can still operate in a private IPv4 network (for
compatibility), and access to public IPv4 network is routed through the
IPv4-over-IPv6 tunnel to the dual-stack server.

The only solution that seems feasible right now is DS-Lite, but I couldn't
find any helpful tutorial on how to setup it.

Right now I use DNS64/NAT64 on another server to access IPv4-only resources,
but this combination doesn't work all the time. For example, Dropbox client
doesn't work because (I suspect) it hard-coded the IPv4 addresses of remote
servers. DNS64 cannot intercept direct IPv4 addressing so there is no way to
translate it into fake IPv6 addresses to be routable via NAT64. In addition,
DNS64/NAT64 requires a full /64 subnet on the remote server, which might not
always be possible.

What is the general and practical strategy during the transition from IPv4 to
IPv6?

Edited: here is the relavent link on serverfault.com where I posted the
original question [http://serverfault.com/questions/326132/ipv6-only-client-
to-...](http://serverfault.com/questions/326132/ipv6-only-client-to-
ipv6-ipv4-dual-stack-server-tunnel)

~~~
wmf
Your ISP should provide DS-Lite for you; I suspect that's why there aren't any
tutorials.

~~~
justincormack
Not sure where the OP is getting ipv6 from, but DS-lite is not actually
common, because most ISPs are still providing ipv6 as an extra not exclusive,
or people are using tunnel brokers. So most do not provide ipv6 only. However
if you have a lot of ipv6 machines behind one ip provided and you want to know
what to do the OP's question is sensible. The answer alas seems to be to just
run your own NAT alongside ipv6. DS-lite is just getting someone else to do
your NAT.

------
obtu
Here is the press release:

WASHINGTON & GENEVA, Jan 17, 2012 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- Major Internet service
providers (ISPs), home networking equipment manufacturers, and web companies
around the world are coming together to permanently enable IPv6 for their
products and services by 6 June 2012.

Organized by the Internet Society, and building on the successful one-day
World IPv6 Day event held on 8 June 2011, World IPv6 Launch represents a major
milestone in the global deployment of IPv6. As the successor to the current
Internet Protocol, IPv4, IPv6 is critical to the Internet's continued growth
as a platform for innovation and economic development.

"The fact that leading companies across several industries are making
significant commitments to participate in World IPv6 Launch is yet another
indication that IPv6 is no longer a lab experiment; it's here and is an
important next step in the Internet's evolution," commented Leslie Daigle, the
Internet Society's Chief Internet Technology Officer. "And, as there are more
IPv6 services, it becomes increasingly important for companies to accelerate
their own deployment plans."

ISPs participating in World IPv6 Launch will enable IPv6 for enough users so
that at least 1% of their wireline residential subscribers who visit
participating websites will do so using IPv6 by 6 June 2012. These ISPs have
committed that IPv6 will be available automatically as the normal course of
business for a significant portion of their subscribers. Committed ISPs are:

\-- AT&T

\-- Comcast

\-- Free Telecom

\-- Internode

\-- KDDI

\-- Time Warner Cable

\-- XS4ALL

Participating home networking equipment manufacturers will enable IPv6 by
default through the range of their home router products by 6 June 2012.
Committed equipment manufacturers are:

\-- Cisco

\-- D-Link

Web companies participating in World IPv6 Launch will enable IPv6 on their
main websites permanently beginning 6 June 2012. Inaugural participants are:

\-- Facebook ( www.facebook.com )

\-- Google ( www.google.com )

\-- Microsoft Bing ( www.bing.com )

\-- Yahoo! ( www.yahoo.com )

Content delivery network providers Akamai and Limelight will be enabling their
customers to join this list of participating websites by enabling IPv6
throughout their infrastructure.

As IPv4 addresses become increasingly scarce, every segment of the industry
must act quickly to accelerate full IPv6 adoption or risk increased costs and
limited functionality online for Internet users everywhere. World IPv6 Launch
participants are leading the way in this effort.

For more information about World IPv6 Launch, products and services covered,
as well as links to useful information for users and information about how
other companies may participate, visit:

<http://www.worldipv6launch.org>

About the need for IPv6

IPv4 has approximately four billion IP addresses (the sequence of numbers
assigned to each Internet-connected device). The explosion in the number of
people, devices, and web services on the Internet means that IPv4 is running
out of space. IPv6, the next-generation Internet protocol which provides more
than 340 trillion, trillion, trillion addresses, will connect the billions of
people not connected today and will help ensure the Internet can continue its
current growth rate indefinitely.

About the Internet Society

The Internet Society is the world's trusted independent source of leadership
for Internet policy, technology standards and future development. Based on its
principled vision and substantial technological foundation, the Internet
Society works with its members and Chapters around the world to promote the
continued evolution and growth of the open Internet through dialog among
companies, governments, and other organizations around the world. For more
information, see: www.internetsociety.org

~~~
obtu
Supporting Quotes from World IPv6 Launch Participants

Akamai "Web-enabled businesses will need to ensure their applications are
available over IPv6 in order to keep pace with the Internet's ever-expanding
audience. Akamai is committed to helping our customers with a smooth
transition to IPv6 without impacting performance or requiring disruptive
changes to their origin networking infrastructure. The global breadth of our
IPv6 deployment helped enable a seamless experience for content providers
during World IPv6 Day last year, and we stand ready to support this next
important, and permanent, step in the evolution of the Internet." -- Tom
Leighton, Co-Founder & Chief Scientist, Akamai

AT&T "We've seen unprecedented growth in network traffic over the past several
years, and IPv6 is critical to the continuation of that growth. AT&T has been
a leader in the transition to IPv6 for many years, and we're excited to
participate in World IPv6 Launch by enabling IPv6 services for new and
existing residential customers, in addition to the enterprise customers we
support with IPv6 today." -- John Donovan, CTO, AT&T

Cisco "IPv6 is important to all of us. It is critical to the continued growth
of the Internet, bringing together people and devices around the globe. As a
leader in the development of IPv6 since its inception, Cisco is excited to be
an integral part of the industry working together toward the World IPv6 Launch
organized by the Internet Society. In addition to the continued support for
IPv6 we have in our products today, we will be joining other websites around
the world by permanently enabling IPv6 on www.cisco.com , as well as enabling
IPv6 by default on our new line of E-series home routers." -- John Chambers,
Chairman and CEO, Cisco

Comcast "IPv6 deployment is a key priority for Comcast in 2012, and we're
excited to participate in this Internet Society event that will help catalyze
action around the world on this important transition." -- John Schanz, EVP and
Chief Network Officer, Comcast

D-Link "D-Link recently completed a new round of IPv6 interoperability
testing, underscoring our commitment to customers when the transition from
IPv4 takes place. As we continue to develop new and innovative networking
products, D-Link will provide support across all of our solutions to ensure a
smooth transition to IPv6 for service providers and end users." -- William
Brown, associate vice president of product development, D-Link North America

Facebook "Last year's industry-wide test of IPv6 successfully showed that the
global adoption of IPv6 is the best way to keep web devices communicating in
the future. Permanently enabling IPv6 is vital to keeping the Internet open
and ensuring people stay connected online as the number of web users and
devices continues to grow." -- Jay Parikh, VP of Infrastructure Engineering at
Facebook

Free Telecom "Free began offering IPv6 service available to its broadband
customers via 6rd in 2007, and in 2011 took the bold step of enabling IPv6 for
new subscribers by default. Today we have the largest IPv6 user base in the
world with over two million subscribers using our award-winning Freebox
version 6. Free is thrilled that with the World IPv6 Launch, more and more
content is going to be made available to our users over IPv6, and that other
ISPs worldwide are committing to enable IPv6 for their users." -- Alexandre
Cassen, Network Software Engineer, Free Telecom

Google "World IPv6 Launch marks a watershed moment in Internet history. It
breaks the limits of the original address space to open a vast new territory,
trillions upon trillions of times larger, and reinforces the end-to-end
architecture that made the Internet so powerful at the beginning. Google
strongly supports this upgrade. We're happy to see that everyone is moving to
the 21st-century Internet!" -- Vint Cerf, Chief Internet Evangelist at Google

Internode "We are at the stage in IPv6 deployment where it's time for major
Internet Service Providers to make it a transparent part of their customers'
experience. Internode has enabled native IPv6 by default for all new
customers, and all the routers we sell all come with 'IPv6 Inside'. Our
experience shows us that IPv6 is now fully capable of providing seamless,
uninterrupted and efficient access to the Internet, dual-stacked with IPv4.
It's time to jump in - the water is fine." -- Simon Hackett, Managing Director
at Internode

KDDI "Last year, in the event of the World IPv6 Day, KDDI's IPv6 networks
worked well when the major websites around the world had IPv6 enabled. KDDI is
now operating the networks accommodating more than 600,000 dual stack users.
We are promoting the launch of IPv6, in order that the Internet may continue
to maintain its key role in society." -- Mr.Yoshiharu Shimatani, Senior Vice
President of KDDI

Limelight Networks "We are proud to participate in the transition towards
IPv6, as one of the first fully IPv6-enabled content delivery networks. IPv6
is a crucial step in facilitating the continued growth and improved
performance of IP networks globally. The success of last year's World IPv6 Day
motivated many participants to permanently IPv6 enable their sites. Limelight
Networks is committed to working with the industry to increase the level of
preparation so that we can accelerate our move to a more scalable, flexible
and interoperable Internet." -- Todd Braning, VP of Network Architecture and
Engineering for Limelight Networks

Microsoft Bing "Bing is excited to bring the next-generation search to the
next generation of the Internet. Microsoft has been pleased to partner with so
many industry leading technology companies to usher in the next evolution of
the Internet." -- Derrick Connell, corporate vice president of Bing at
Microsoft Corporation

Time Warner Cable "The time to permanently enable IPv6 has arrived. Time
Warner Cable is committed to the World IPv6 Launch in June, our customers
should be reassured that the platform is ready and our partners should be
including IPv6 in all their products and services." -- Mike Lajoie, CTO of
Time Warner Cable

Yahoo! "The Internet has grown to be an essential part of our daily lives. It
connects our devices to our apps; more importantly, it connects us to each
other. Yahoo! is proud to be a part of the World IPv6 Launch - an event that
marks the next chapter of our Internet. IPv6 enables the Internet to grow,
while remaining open and accessible to new applications and new ideas." --
Jason Fesler, Distinguished Architect and IPv6 Evangelist, Yahoo!

[Media Contacts snipped]

------
pieter
Good news, but looks like the site is down currently.

In summary: Facebook, Google, Yahoo and Bing will permanently turn on IPv6 on
June 6. Some ISP's also joined, but it's not yet clear what they do at that
date -- it may be as little as allowing users to opt-in for IPv6 testing in
restricted areas.

~~~
bdonlan
It seems that Verizon's 4G LTE service already has IPv6 in production - I was
issued an IPv6 address without having to do anything in particular. I wouldn't
be surprised if other ISPs followed suit by just flipping the switch to enable
it for everyone.

~~~
justincormack
Thats unusual. A real IP? What is it?

~~~
bdonlan
2600:100f:b002:96cf:54e1:a288:bb8:8424, currently. Incoming ICMP and SYN
packets seem to be filtered, but that's reasonable for an ostensibly mobile
service.

~~~
justincormack
Cool have been waiting for the promised ipv6 on mobile but never seen it
actually shipping before. Do you get an ipv4 nat address too or not?

~~~
bdonlan
Yeah, I get NAT'd IPv4 as well.

------
webmonkeyuk
It's a shame that <http://www.worldipv6launch.org/> appears to be broken.

[http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.worldipv6launch.o...](http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.worldipv6launch.org)

~~~
danyork
yep, they're working on it:
[https://twitter.com/#!/WorldIPv6Launch/status/15932845731310...](https://twitter.com/#!/WorldIPv6Launch/status/159328457313107969)

------
Aloisius
I hope it works. My experience with IPv6 has been hit or miss because my
service provider, Cogent, doesn't peer with everyone. So while I can access
Facebook's IPv6 address and every international IPv6 service I've tried, I
can't access visit ipv6.google.com.

~~~
rwg
Cogent de-peered Google about half a year ago:

<http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/nsp/ipv6/29238>

If you're single-homed to Cogent and want global IPv6 connectivity, you should
look for another provider.

~~~
justincormack
Surely they can't just not route to part of the internet?

~~~
jjv
They have done this in the past to many others; look up the Sprint - Cogent
fight a few years ago.

Cogent want peering (i.e. free traffic) with as many providers as possible,
but it usually doesn't work out for their peering partners because Cogent's
traffic is unbalanced (up / down aren't roughly the same).

Usually when you don't have a direct peering arrangement, you route there
through other providers, but Cogent specifically blackhole other networks to
try and force them to peer.

------
mike-cardwell
Page timed out for me. Found an alternative article about it:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/17/idUS149045+17-Jan-...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/17/idUS149045+17-Jan-2012+BW20120117)

------
mike-cardwell
I wonder if they selected the 6th day of the 6th month for this because it's
IPv _6_ , or if it's just a coincidence.

~~~
pieter
They probably chose the 6th because it's on a wednesday; they chose June 8th
last year, which was also on a wednesday.

~~~
ward
At the risk of sounding ignorant... what's special about Wednesdays?

~~~
jaylevitt
Wild guess: Two days of frantic last-minute preparation, one day of rollout,
and two days of frantic hotfixes before most folks go home for the weekend.

------
jl6
Any hints from Amazon on whether they intend to provide Elastic IPv6
addresses?

~~~
dangrossman
All Elastic Load Balancers in US-East and EU already have a publicly-routable
IPv6 address

~~~
adpowers
I'm running a bunch of t1.micros for different websites, now I have to pay
twice as much to get an ELB for each to use v6? And I still can't SSH over v6.
Amazon needs to stop pretending that ELB is the final solution for v6 and give
each instance their own v6 address.

~~~
dangrossman
It's disingenuous to believe Amazon is pretending anything or won't eventually
offer IPv6 IPs. They have a massive, global, proprietary internal routing
infrastructure -- it takes time, resources and lots of testing before rolling
out new services on that infrastructure.

~~~
wmf
The problem is having no roadmap. We know they're working to make AWS
better... somehow. And you can't assume anything; there are EC2 feature
requests that have been open for five years.

------
va_coder
If this catches on it'll have a big impact on web site analytics.

~~~
dangrossman
How so?

~~~
IgorPartola
One way would be that it would help identify individuals better since giant
NATs will not be as popular. For example, I believe some IBM campuses are
often all behind a single IP address.

~~~
pieter
Not really; most OSes now enable ipv6 privacy extensions by default, which
means a client will connect with a different IP every hour or so.

------
swalsh
One might think of it as "D-Day"?

